# Saccharomyces Boullardi



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have just bought some of this 'probiotic to see if it helps me.It says take 1 capsule twice a day but does anybody know how I take it?With or without food?It's a UK version of Florastor I'm informed.Thanks


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you are supposed to take it on an empty stomach to get it into the colon with some water. You need to read to see if your bottle needs refrigeration. Problem with most probotics and even things like yogurt is the culture dies so quickly and the products are not potent. I have done quite a bit of research and reading and killed my SIBO with six months of on and off ABs. Finally the diarrhea stopped. But I could still wake up and feel the coating and ick inside my teeth and mouth. I knew it was growing back . . . up. My friend suggested a sauerkraut called Bubbies. You can actually HEAR the live bacteria in it. I was told it is one of the best probotics for those of us that cannot tolerate dairy. It has been GREAT! I eat a few table spoos daily and so far so good. . . it is now going on about a 8 months diarrhea free. I have to avoid alcohol, dairy, gluten (somewhat) and sugar but thanks to my smoothie maker and creativity, I do not feel like I'm missing out on life. Seriously, this Bubbies is absolutely the best probotic I have ever tried.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried it for a couple of days but it just bloated me and did nothing else.I might give it a try on an empty stomach and see if it helps.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Although the experts are up and down about whether to use probotics or prebotics with SIBO. I think it makes sense to first KILL the bacteria. A strange product called Tanabit works like ABS. In fact, it was so strong I could not take it. That being said, after my round of ABS I did start probotics but nothing really seemed to make any difference. I do still have too much bad bacteria. I have been told by my GI specialist that a colon cleanse would not be a bad thing and to then use a really, really good probotic. (I was SIBO/IBS-D.) The Sach. B. works well for diarrhea but is also used to treat c-dif.Oh, Bubbies does make me a bit gassy but it is not painful or offensive and I seem to have a lot more energy.


----------

